# Survivor Series 2022???



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

I just had a thought, how do you think Survivor Series is gonna work this year??
We currently have the W.W.E./Universal and Tag Titles unified. And judging by the looks of things right now it will stay like that. 

Perhaps the U.S./I.C. Champs will captain a team, same with the Womens, or maybe a traditional womens 5 on 5 and the two champions face each other. 

How do you think it will happen??


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Survivor Series needs to go back to having more traditional elimination matches anyways. The question is though...will Drew beat Roman for one of the world championships at Clash At The Castle? If he does then we'll just get yet another Drew/Roman match at Survivor Series too.


----------

